# Fox's New Amsterdam



## Brigitte (Mar 6, 2008)

I was waiting for Jericho to come on a few nights ago and flipped to the pilot of New Amsterdam on FOX.  It's definitely a show with a good light sci-fi premise (immortality), but I can't see it staying afloat very long.  Does anybody else think the same?


----------



## Steve Jordan (Mar 10, 2008)

If they actually downplayed the immortality bit, and presented the guy as being a really, _really_ good judge of character and font of historic information, I could see the show doing well.  

But of course, the network will likely make a big deal about his being immortal _every single week_, finding him a new girl who may be his true love _every single week_, somebody finding out he's immortal _every single week_... so I predict quick burnout.


----------

